# A pic of my son with Zara(our Rottie)



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of zara with my youngest son (he'll be 5 on the 9th april). She is 3yrs4months now



She won't let him walk too far in front, and if he does...she takes him by the sleeve and walks him back to us...lolol 
They have bonded really well, as he was just under 2 yrs old when we got zara at 14weeks old. So they basically grew up together.


----------



## MissD (Mar 2, 2009)

Awww that's a lovely pic - Zara looks a real bonnie lass


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Lovely pic.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

what a lovely picture


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

awww bless, thats so lovely that they have grown up together


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great picture, they both look very happy together.:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww you can't beat that bond

















This is my 2 year old with out 4 month old pup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

rainy said:


> Awww you can't beat that bond
> 
> View attachment 19028
> 
> ...


awww great pics. its funny how dogs know the babies of the house don't they, they treat them completely different, as if they were pups!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

louise5031 said:


> awww great pics. its funny how dogs know the babies of the house don't they, they treat them completely different, as if they were pups!


It's funny he totally respects my 2 year old but not so much my 5 year old but my 2 year old is definately a more dominant character and treats him like a littermate would i think.

She makes him sit for treats it's really sweet.

Dogs definately have a 6th sense when it comes to kids. Some breeds more than others. Rotties being one of them in my opinion


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

What lovely pictures. I would put some up of my lot with out old Rottie but Nick wiped them of the pc earlier.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great pic!! they look the best of friends


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely photo best of friends eh :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah they both look adorable, your son looks in safe hands there or should I say paws lol


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Now thats a nice pic!!


----------



## LookingCheeky (Apr 21, 2009)

WOW i am a HUGE Rottweiler lover. She is stunning lovely and chunky


----------



## Broxi_jim (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks all...

Not been able to post for a while, as I'd broke my hand & couldn't type....lolol

Finally got cast off today :biggrin:

Yep, she is a cracker...Everywhere my son goes she goes...lolol
I didn't want a rottie as I was used to gsd and staffies...But my partner wanted one. So after 6months of reading up and meeting a few rottie owners I was hooked..

She is 3 1/2 years old now..And I'm getting her used to my parents pup (Mastiff x abd (bitch)) and she is coming along well with it.

I need to get some recent pic's of her posted.

Once agin thanks for the comments.. :thumbup1:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

really lovely pic! i love seeing pictures like that!


----------



## jesterjenn (Apr 1, 2009)

Gorgeous pic  I love seeing kids and dogs together


----------

